
Editorial: Why VR Is Going to Be an Enormous Flop - smacktoward
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/06/17/editorial-why-vr-is-going-to-be-an-enormous-flop/
======
Nadya
3D failed because the early tech was terrible and caused headaches and eye
strains for most viewers. This put a "bad taste in their mouth" and they are
reluctant to give 3D movies/TV a try again. In fact, I'm one of those people.
I refuse (completely and utterly _refuse_ ) to go see a movie in 3D. I don't
care if the technology has improved since my first experiences as a child.
That's the problem with 3D.

Which is why getting the VR tech _right_ is so very important. It _will_ flop
if the eye strain, headaches, nausea, and other issues aren't fixed for "most
people" \- if those are even fixable things. This is why although the tech
"exists" and there are "developer versions" out - for years now - they haven't
been released. The above issues have to be sorted out first because the
forefront runners and pioneers for current VR tech _learned_ from the failure
of 3D movies/TV.

Although I'm much more interested in AR than VR. :)

------
akshat_h
I am not sure VR is going only for the gaming market. There are lots of other
potential uses that VR could be used for, including even perhaps stuff like
telephony in say 15-20 years. Gaming is the current thrust issue, but there is
lots of other content like concerts etc. as a use case. 3d tv had the problem
that the value added wasn't perceived as worthwhile. I am not sure what the
case for VR would be/

------
Zekio
I know, I will be buying a VR headset just to play EVE valkyrie, no matter the
cost, when it gets released :)

